# Pacific Bay Blanks



## gofishing (10. Mai 2005)

Da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele mir eine Rute mal selbst aufzubauen, wollte ich fragen ob die "RAINFOREST SERIES" etwas taugen.

Gedacht habe ich an 4teilige blanks.

Vom Preis her würde sich der blank zum testen eignen.

Hat schon mal jemand auf diesem blank eine Rute aufgebaut und kann mir dazu etwas sagen?

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## polli (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Pacific Bay Blanks*

Hab ne andere Pac. Bay aufgebaut.
Weiß im Moment leider nicht mehr welcher Blank das war.
Zur Verarbeitung:
Gut
Zur Aktion:
Mittel (wie angegeben)
Als Erstlingswerk weiterzuempfehlen.
Gruß Polli


----------



## fluefiske (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Pacific Bay Blanks*

Hallo !
Die "RAINFOREST SERIES" sollen von der Aktion her identisch mit der Pac Bay sein.Soll bedeuten : Semiparabolisch oder mittelschnell.Eine Aktion,mit der du alles anstellen kannst.Die Übergänge an den Verbindungen sollen noch etwas besser sein.Die Pac Bay kenn ich sehr gut,habe einige aufgebaut.Meine Lieblingsrute ist eine 4-teilige #5 in 8'6".Morgen habe ich Gelegenheit,mir alle Blank's der Rainforest Serie bei meinem Rutenbauer anzusehen.
Mit dieser Serie liegst du richtig.Vielleicht wird es auch deine Lieblingsrute.


Gruß Erich


----------



## gofishing (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Pacific Bay Blanks*

@polli

Optimal wäre es natürlich wenn es nicht nur ein  Erstlingswerk ist. Sondern mir die Rute danach auch gefällt.


@fluefiske

Meine Lieblingsrute ist schon eine 4-teilige VPS #5 in 8'6".
Suchen tue ich noch ne 4er und 8ter in 9 ft.

Als Aktionsbeschreibung habe ich aber mediumfast to fast.
Leider kann ich keinen Blank hier mal vorort in Augenschein nehmen. Berichte doch mal von Deiner "Besichtigungstour".

TL

Ralph


----------



## fluefiske (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Pacific Bay Blanks*

Noch eine Info für dich

http://www.fishpacbay.com/

Gruß Erich


----------



## Aitor (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Pacific Bay Blanks*

also ich habe mir auch aus der rainforest serie eine fliegenrute gebaut. das ist ne 8ft aftma 5 . einfach super für den preis. schau mal unter www.angeln-24.de da findest du ne bindeanleitung mit bildern vom blank.


----------



## fluefiske (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Pacific Bay Blanks*

Hallo !
Hatte 2 Rainforest Blank´s in der Hand.Die #8 - 9' 4-teilig würde ich mir auch bauen.Die Aktion kommt deinen Vorstellungen entgegen,mittelschnell - schnell.
Der andere Blank #5 - 8' 6'' wäre mir zu weich.Kann ja sein,daß die 8' schneller ist.
Von Pac Bay war eine 4er 9' 4-teilig vorhanden.Die gefiel mir ganz gut,etwas spritziger.Ich denke,eine 4er kann eher eine moderate Aktion haben,denn mit dieser fischst du meist im Nahbereich mit feineren Spitzen.
Ich habe mein Rutenprogramm nach unten erweitert.Die LOOP Blue Line #3 ( war bis vor kurzem eine 3/4 ) in 8'2",ein flottes Rütchen.
Ausstattung : 1 Sic Leitring,7 Titan Nitrit 1-Stegringe,Titan-Rollenhalter mit Carbon-Spacer,klappbare Hakenöse,titanfarbener Windingcheck,Hauptwicklung in blau,dem Blank angepaßt,Zierwicklungen entweder Metallic-blau oder titan,im Handteil vielleicht beides.Natürlich der Name mit weisser Tusche.

Gruß Erich


----------



## gofishing (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Pacific Bay Blanks*

So, der erste Schritt ist getan.
Für stolze   45$ (36 EURO) pro blank konnte ich nicht nein sagen. Und damit sich die shippingkosten auch rechnen, gleich ein Paar Rollenhalter geordert.

Jetzt muß ich mir erstmal eine Wiggelstellage bauen.
Auf das Gesamtergebniss bin ich schon mal sehr gespannt.


TL

Ralph


----------



## torstenhtr (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Pacific Bay Blanks*

Hallo Ralph,

Hast du bei Cabelas geordert? Musst du noch Steuern und Zoll draufrechnen (UPS hat noch ne Gebühr bei mir abgerechnet :-( )

Ich kenne die PAC BAY Blanks, ein Kumpel hat eine 5er aufgebaut und ich eine 8er. Würde ich aber wahrscheinlich nicht nochmal kaufen, diese Blanks sind mir viel zu langsam und haben auch ganz schön starkes Nachschwingen.

Billiger wärest du bei Dieter Weiler gekommen, die Forecast Blanks (www.batsonenterprises.com) scheinen wirklich gut zu sein, habe eine 5er geworfen die ein Kumpel aufgebaut hat und die hat mir sehr gut gefallen, ca. 35 Euro kostet der Blank.

Irgendwann kommen die TFO Blanks auf den Markt (in den nächsten Monaten), die wären was für mich ..

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## gofishing (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Pacific Bay Blanks*

Moin torsten,

ich hatte mal eine Ovis #8 Tipflex 9.5.
Zum "arbeiten" brauchte dieses Rütchen aber einen 10ner Schußkopf, war mir aber ein wenig zu heavy.

Wenn alles fertig ist, werde ich mal meinen persönlichen Eindruck äußern.
Ein gutes Rückstellvermögen sollte ein blank schon haben.

Welchen Batsonblank meintest Du denn?


TL

Ralph


----------



## torstenhtr (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Pacific Bay Blanks*

Hallo Ralph,

Die Orvis Rute kenne ich leider nicht, ich finde aber momentan Ruten mit einer Tendenz zur Spitzenaktion sehr gut. Z.B. Sage RPL+, XP oder auch die TFO's. Die VPS habe ich auch mal kurz geworfen und fand sie auch ganz gut.

10er Schusskopf kommt aber auch bei den meisten 8er Ruten hin (wenn dieser 9.15m lang ist). Faustregel ist meist AFTMA+2 bei Schussköpfen. 

Mit Sicherheit wird deine Rute auch ganz ordentlich werden, auf jeden Fall würde ich möglichst leichte Ringe verwenden.

Ich glaube die Forecast Serie von Batson heisst jetzt RX6. Kriegst du von www.dieterweiler.de .

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## gofishing (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Pacific Bay Blanks*

Endlich sind die Blanks mal bei mir angekommen.
Da ich am 20.05 bezahlt habe, sind sie sogar schon am 15.06 losgeschickt worden. :v 
Da ich noch im nachhinein 4 Rollenhalter geordert habe fehlen diese "natürlich" in der Sendung. Naja ne mail kostet mich ja nix.
Muß ja jetzt sowieso erstmal noch das drumherum kaufen.

Wenn das jetzt so weitergeht, ist die Saison für # 4 vorbei. #q 

TL

Ralph


----------



## snoekbaars (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Pacific Bay Blanks*

Hallo Ralph!

Hab Deinen Thread grade wieder hochkommen sehen.

Welche Blanks hast Du jetzt genau bekommen?
Kannst Du mir mal Deine Eindrücke zu lesen geben, wenn Du die Ruten fertig und geworfen/gefischt hast?
Mal vom MeFo- und Hechtfischen abgesehen mag ich mittelschnelle Ruten mit Tendenz zur Spitzenaktion auch am liebsten.

An günstigen und guten Ruten bin ich immer interessiert. Und ne Rute selber bauen geistert mir auch immer schon durch den Kopf.

Wenn mich der finanzielle Gesamtaufwand zu begeistern in der Lage ist, können wir ja später mal ne Sammelbestellung machen.

Bis später

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Pacific Bay Blanks*

Moin,

die genaue Bezeichnung lautet RFF 908-4  /  RFF904-4
Farbe dunkelgrün. 42 MILLION MODULUS GRAPHITE
Die weinroten sind meiner Erkenntnis nach 33 MILLION MODULUS GRAPHITE.

Erster Eindruck ist eigentlich ganz gut, also mal kurz zusammengesteckt und "probegewedelt".
Wie mir die Ruten nachher gefallen werde ich nach Fertigstellung natürlich auch hier reinschreiben, egal wie das Ergebnis ausfällt.

Über die Kosten um eine Rute aufzubauen, kann man scheinbar auch in die "Vollen greifen". Führungsringe jenseits der 35 EURO-Grenze habe ich auch schon in der Hand gehabt. Sind aber im Laden geblieben, bei dem Preis konnte ich mich nicht zum Kauf entschließen.

Habe heute die neue FliFi durchgeblättert.
Einen ergonomischen Rutengriff für 50 EURO (inkl. Versand) geistert jetzt wenigstens für die # 4 Rute durch meinen Kopf. Oder ich order doch noch ausgesuchte Korkscheiben und drehe mir die Griffe selbst.

Wie Du siehst kann man den Gesamtbetrag nach persönlichem "Wahn" selbstgestalten.

Mir würde die Entscheidung leichter fallen wenn ich eine fertige Rute schon mal geworfen hätte.


TL

Ralph


----------



## Medo (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Pacific Bay Blanks*

@ralph

bist du denn auch mal wieder für ne stück käse.... empfenglich?

gruss an frauchen


----------



## gofishing (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Pacific Bay Blanks*

@Medo

Kennst mich doch.

Zwischen jede Ringwicklung paßt noch ein Stück Käsekuchen. :q 

Macht  also bei 2 Ruten so übern Daumen 2 Käsekuchen.
Kannst ja mal bei Deinem Frauchen ordern.
Alles was ich nicht schaffe verpuzt mein Avatar. :g

TL

Ralph


----------



## ducati (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Pacific Bay Blanks*

Ich habe vom Kumpel mal ne Pacific Bay geworfen,die hatte Brinkhoff mal günstig rausgehauen war ne 8er 9 fuß ist die ersatztrute vom Kumpel und als ich mir meine Rute zerlegt habe kam die genau richtig ich nämlich keine E-Rute mit.Ich muß sagen anfangs die erten 30 Minuten war schon ne Umstellung zu ner XP gleiche Klasse und länge war halt schwerer und ne Tick langsamer aber nach 2 Stunden gefiel mir die Rute wirklich ausgesprochen gut und ist das Geld allemal wert.zumal ich jetzt auf die XP 7 Wochen gewartet habe, bis sie zurück war und dann 30€ Porto(Lebenslange Garantie)Gibt es Blanks die ne Tick schneller sind als die von mir beschriebenen PB-Blanks hochmodoliertere zu ähnlichen Preisen?Wo bekommt man denn Rollenhalter in Strubelqualität zu humanen Preisen und wo bezieht Ihr euren Kork in Champagnerqualität?
TL Boris


----------



## gofishing (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Pacific Bay Blanks*

Moin Boris,

Korkscheiben siehe hier .

Ob die Strubelqualität mit diesem hier vergleichbar ist kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen. Für den Preis werde ich mir diesen aber kaufen.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Pacific Bay Blanks*

Heute hatte ich entlich mal die Zeit mich um meinen Rutenbau zu kümmern.

Hätte ich mir mal vorher ausreichend Zeit genommen.

Eigentlich wollte ich heute mal die Beringung kaufen.

Das Spitzenteil der 4er Rute in der Hand kam mir doch komisch vor.

Bei genauester Betrachtung dann das Ergebnis.

Die Spitze ist die letzten ca. 15 cm wellig. #q 
Für Schlangenwürfe super geeignet. :v 


Gleich nochmal die 8ter Rute genauestens unter die Lupe genommen. Die letzten ca. 5cm hat einen Knick. Na super. #q 

Dann schnell den Rollerhalter aus der Verpackung genommen. Ergebnis ist alles als pic angehängt.


Gekauft habe ich alles als "Factory first blank" und nicht als 1d oder 1e Qualität.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Pacific Bay Blanks*

Jetzt bastel ich erstmal an einer gesalzenen mail an meinen Verkäufer.

3 Bewertungen sind ja noch offen. :g 

Meine georderten 4 Rollenhalter die ich an ebay vorbeigekauft habe sind immer noch nicht angekommen.

Erst wenn ich mein Geld zurückhabe werde ich alles zurückschicken.

Als erster "overseadeal" nicht unbedingt gelungen. :v 

Meinen nächsten blank Kauf werde ich erstmal nach hinten schieben.  


TL

Ralph


----------



## Mr. Sprock (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Pacific Bay Blanks*

Moin,

kauf doch einen Sportex-Blank in D. für 50-60€ und werde glücklich.
Bist du dir sicher, dass du die Kohle vor der Rücksendung bekommst?

Viel Glück!


P.S.: Die Welligkeit der Blanks kann man irgendwie nicht genau erkennen, oder liegen ganz eben auf der Unterlage auf? Dann wäre es echt zum Kotzen.

Ich habe hier eine von Alex Schlager (Rutenbauer aus Österreich) aufgebaute Rainshadow RX7 9' #8  - die Rute ist echt klasse - schnelle progessive Aktion, Fuji-Ringe mit Einlage (gibbet nicht in D.), die nicht schwerer als normale Ringe sind, Schraubrollenhalter bei dem man das Gewicht der verschiedenen Rollen durch Veränderung der Position am Blank ausgleichen kann.


----------



## gofishing (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Pacific Bay Blanks*

@Thilo 

Die Wellen sind doch auf pic 2 und 3 zu sehen.

Ich hätte die anderen Seiten auch noch ablichten können, wollte es aber nicht übertreiben.


Ohne Kohle keine Rücksendung.

Ich habe auch in meiner mail geschrieben erst Geld zurück, dann Rücksendung. Und wenn dann nix über ist gibt es auch keine Rücksendung.

Einmal hat er heute nachmittag nach meiner mail schon mal angerufen. 
Ich werde das ganze aber nur per mail abhandeln.
2 mails habe ich schon geschrieben, will er sich wohl nicht drauf einlassen.

Ich werde mich jetzt erstmal über die Paypalabsicherung schlaumachen. #c 
Dann habe ich noch meine 3 Bewertungen. :m 

Und zum Schluß ebay die mailangebote zukommenlassen,
was ich ohne Ebay bezahlt habe, dann ist der weg vom Fenster. |wavey: 

Man kann alles im Guten machen, aber der hier will es wohl nicht anders.  |kopfkrat 


Tl

Ralph


----------



## Mr. Sprock (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Pacific Bay Blanks*

Hallo Ralph,

das letzte Bild (dieses: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=29283) zeigt links einen Schatten.
Deshalb meine Frage, ob der Blank wirklich für das Foto eben aufgelegt wurde.
Wenn dem so ist, dann wäre der Blank ja vollkommen verzogen (Schatten).
Das ist dann nicht mal dritte Wahl, sondern Ausschussware.

Ich wünsche dir viel Glück, vielleicht klappt es ja mit PP.
Schlecht Bewertungen bringen dir das Geld evtl. nicht zurück.

Ich hatte letztens einen Packen 9V-Batterien für diverse Geräte, u.a. auch Bissanzeiger gekauft. Ware war als "neu" beschrieben. Dann kam zwar eingeschweißte, aber 9-10 Jahre alte Batterien (Ablaufdatum 2001), also Sondermüll, die a) keine Kapazität mehr haben und b) in Geräten auslaufen.
Was will man da machen, wenn der Verkäufer nicht reagiert.

Bewertest du negativ, bekommst du wahrscheinlich auch neg. zurück. So ist das bei Ebay.

Ich denke aber, das du mit PP ein gute Chance hast.

Viel Glück und berichte mal.


----------



## gofishing (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Pacific Bay Blanks*

Ausschußware trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf.
Auf dem Bild biegt sich die Spitze schräg nach oben.
Ansonsten liegt der Blank flach auf der Unterlage, schummeln brauchte ich da nicht.

Da ich noch nie einen 1b Blank in der Hand hatte, wollte ich das nicht so schreiben.

Schrott haben wir wohl alle schon mal bei .bay gekauft.

Bin gerade fertig mit meiner Paypalbeschwerde.
45 Tage nach Auktionsschluß muß das erledigt sein.
Das ist heeeeeeeeeeeeute. Gerade noch mal so geschafft.
Bei Ebay habe ich für einen Kaufrücktritt 60 Tage Zeit.

Apropo paypal - Käuferschutz.
Schon auf der ersten Seite redet dort keiner mehr von <500 EURO Käuferschutz. Eine Garantie hat dort keiner sein Geld zurückzukriegen, auch wenn er alle Kriterien erfüllt hat. Und der Hit sind die Erfahrungen von Kunden im Ebay Paypalforum. Da kann einem ja Angst und bange werden.

Jetzt werde ich mal sehen was bei der Sache rauskommt.


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Aitor (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Pacific Bay Blanks*

also ich kenne auch eine adresse in deutschland bei der du die blanks von pacbay sogar noch günstiger hättest beziehen können. unter www. rodbuilding .de  bekommst du fast alle blanks die du dir wünschen kannst. die seite ist zwar nicht auf dem neuesten stand, aber wenn du dir die mühe machst und herrn neumann persönlich anrufst, schickt er dir seine aktuellen listen via mail. dauert zwar manchmal etwas aber gut ding will weile.


----------



## gofishing (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Pacific Bay Blanks*

@Aitor

Moin,

die Seite kannte ich schon.
Telefonisch kann ich Ihn erst heute abend erreichen.
Leider ist die emailadresse auf der homepage nicht korrekt.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## torstenhtr (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Pacific Bay Blanks*

Hallo,

Ich glaube ich würde jetzt lieber Batson Blanks wählen. Batson hat sich vor einigen Jahren von PAC Bay abgespalten und vertreibt eigene Blanks.
Also ich hatte wie ich schon schrieb die Rute von meinem Kumpel in den Fingern und fand sie sehr gut, war aufgebaut auf einem Forecast #5 8.6 ft. Blank, für 35 Euro kann man da nicht viel falsch machen. Diese Blanks sind auch sehr bei Rutenbauern in USA beliebt.
Gibts z.B. bei Dieter Weiler.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## gofishing (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Pacific Bay Blanks*

Die Mailadresse stimmt doch.
Mein Mailserver hatte wohl einen schlechter Tag.
Habe heute auch schon mit dem Sven telefoniert.
Sehr sympatischer und hilfsbereiter Mann.
Da werde ich am Ball bleiben.


Habe mal so zum kalkulieren gerade bei UPS online eine Lieferung in die Staaten rechnen lassen.
Ergebnis 121 EURO, ich glaube die merken nix mehr.
Von denen kaufe ich mir jetzt einen Sack voll Aktien, scheinen ja im Höhenflug zu sein.

DHL mit 33 EURO war das billigste. Kennt einer von Euch noch einen günstigeren Versandweg. DPD scheint sich ja aus D nicht rauszutrauen.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Aitor (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Pacific Bay Blanks*

Ich hab mal von Privat ne Mitteilung per Brieftaube in die USA schicken dürfen, aber ich glaube das hilft dir hier nicht weiter .... übrigens, zu allem überfluß kam der dumme Vogel nie an. Der sitzt jetzt bestimmt auf ner kleinen Insel, zusammen mit seinem Lebensabschnittsgefährten und brütet dort seine Eier aus.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Pacific Bay Blanks*

watt iss'n bidde aus dieser Geschichte geworden?


----------



## gofishing (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Pacific Bay Blanks*

Moin Thilo,

die Beschwerde per paypal hat funktioniert.
Habe mein Geld inkl. Versandkosten erstattet bekommen.

Allerdings die 33 € zurück gingen auf mein "Erfahrungssammelkonto".#q 

Gruß

Ralph


----------

